
The Mayo Clinic embeds its engineers in real patient treatment - vo2maxer
https://www.statnews.com/2019/12/18/mayo-clinic-artificial-intelligence-acid-test/
======
curiouscats
The interaction between statistical methods (algorithms and data analysis) and
actual work is critical and fairly obviously important. But articles like this
show how it is still something we need to focus on.

My father, William Hunter, and George Box worked on these ideas and applied
statistics decades ago.

Related: Two resources, largely untapped in American organizations, are
potential information and employee creativity.
[https://williamghunter.net/articles/managing_our_way_to_econ...](https://williamghunter.net/articles/managing_our_way_to_economic_success)

The Scientific Context of Quality Improvement

[https://williamghunter.net/george-box-articles/the-
scientifi...](https://williamghunter.net/george-box-articles/the-scientific-
context-of-quality-improvement)

------
cosmosa
Good article. Shows the risks/difficulty in applying machine learning models
in the wild. Also shows the more sober side of applying ML models, where a
domain expert says "Yeah, I know, I didn't need an ML model to tell me that".
ML models will make mistakes based on bias, but hopefully in the long run they
will outperform humans.

~~~
motohagiography
I'll know an ML model works when it sides with me.

------
travisjungroth
What a weird headline. The “acid test” is that the AI must actually help
patients. I don’t mean to be flippant, but that seems pretty obvious.

Most of the article is the way that the Mayo Clinic embeds its engineers in
real patient treatment. That’s actually interesting.

~~~
dang
Ok, we've changed the headline to use your phrasing. Let's focus on what's
interesting in the article now!

------
ropman76
I agree with this approach for software devs in any business. One of the cool
things one of my employers (a manufacturing company) did was send me out for a
day to a plant and have me see how everything worked. It made some of the
websites I was building for our plant workers much easier when I already had a
good idea of what they needed it for.

------
ncmncm
If you're not focused on the patients right from the beginning, you have
already failed.

------
brenden2
It’s going to take a long time for the “AI” hype cycle to fully run its
course. Expect many more of these articles.

